# Settings - Network - Next Attempt for tivo to phone home



## Roger Rabbit (Nov 17, 2018)

Settings - Network - Next Attempt

Not when I want; would like to have the ability to tell the machine when to do it.
A range would be OK, e.g. 1 am to 3 am.......


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Why?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

What about VCM Connections?


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Nov 17, 2018)

TonyD79 said:


> Why?


It's the next step in trying to figure out why my desktop puter occasionally slows to a crawl. Both ethernet cables run thru the same switch, so maybe that is slowing traffic. If you have a better idea, I B listening.......


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Roger Rabbit said:


> It's the next step in trying to figure out why my desktop puter occasionally slows to a crawl. Both ethernet cables run thru the same switch, so maybe that is slowing traffic. If you have a better idea, I B listening.......


If it's a Windows computer you can see which process is causing the slowdown with Task Manager.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Roger Rabbit said:


> It's the next step in trying to figure out why my desktop puter occasionally slows to a crawl. Both ethernet cables run thru the same switch, so maybe that is slowing traffic. If you have a better idea, I B listening.......


The TiVo traffic is extremely small and you can tell when it connected by the last time it did. To test the speed, force a connection and see if it affects it. If there is an issue because of it, it isn't bandwidth but could be a bad switch.

And stating why often helps with alternatives or solutions. It's a good idea to say why you want something.  Hope we can help.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Nov 17, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> If it's a Windows computer you can see which process is causing the slowdown with Task Manager.


You would think so; has not helped. Running Win 7. Suspicious that a malicious program might be able to prevent being detected there.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Roger Rabbit said:


> You would think so; has not helped. Running Win 7. Suspicious that a malicious program might be able to prevent being detected there.


Might want to try downloading the free version of Malwarebytes, they actually usually give you the full version for a couple weeks, install and run it. Malwarebytes Download - Free Virus Scan & Virus Protection Tool


----------

